# Estes Park Rides



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

I will be staying at the YMCA of the Rockies on a family vacation for a week in August. I'll be shipping my road bike. I hope to escape for some hill intervals and at least one or two endurance rides. It's my first time in the area. What are the best routes? From Google maps 34 looks interesting, but of course it's hard to judge the traffic and road conditions, etc.


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*Couple of ideas*

Might want to try MapMyRide for suggestions as well and hope some truly local Estes people can also chime in:

Rocky Mountain National Park/Trail Ridge Road-There is another post on construction on the higher part of the road, but taking this from either the Beaver Meadows or Fall River entrance (they join at Deer Junction) up to Rainbow Curve is a good climb, but worth it for the views. Park traffic is pretty respectful of cyclists, but they may be distracted by the views and wildlife, so be careful. The descent is a hoot.

US34/Glenhaven loop - descend out of Estes towards Loveland on 34, a left at Drake and then gentle climb to Glenhaven and very steep, but short climb up Devil's Gulch Road. 34 has a fairly good shoulder as I recall and there is little traffic from Drake back into Estes.

Highway 7-Take Mary's Lake road out of Estes (steep in places) and join Highway 7. Go as far as you want - good views of Long's Peak/Mt Meeker. Would not go past the Ward turnoff (Colorado 72) or you will have to climb back up. No shoulder in places, but traffic is fairly light.

Would not recommend riding on Highway 36 - this is the main route from Boulder/Denver, so lots of traffic.

Have fun-these all involve some climbing -kind of hard to avoid around Estes.


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas. I need the climbs as training for my next race which end on a monster climb.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

There will be lots of traffic on the weekends, mainly in the RMNP, and Highways 34 and 36 as these are the fastest ways to be to Estes from large population centers. 

Highway 34 has a huge shoulder. The climb up 34 along the Big Thompson River is quite mellow. The road via Glen Haven off of 34 is lovely and there's a killer switchback. 

Highway 36 now has a pretty manageable shoulder. The main issue is traffic as 36 offers the quickest route from the Denver metro area, but this is really only an issue on the weekends. I ride 36 lots, but then again, that's just me.

If you go up out of Estes on Highway 7 (to the south), you're in for a great 7-8 mile climb out of the valley and fantastic roads towards Allenspark (I could keep explaining, but it'd be a very big day to go from Estes down past Allenspark and back--but let me know). 

If I recall, there's a climb in the YMCA camp itself up to a wedding site overlooking the valley that is straight up straight up. 

In RMNP, you must ride Trail Ridge Road. You must, at least going down. You might think about riding up Fall River Road, which is a well maintained dirt road (I rode up it on 23s) and does not get much traffic.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Last I heard a status on Trail Ridge (last week) there was about a 4 mile stretch that had the top ground off on the the Estes Park side. 

If you ride out to Allenspark there is a spring in town that you can fill up water bottles at and rest for a bit. It's right beside the main road, you just have to wind through town a bit to get to it.


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

Just coming to the end of our stay. Had some great rides:
1) Trail Ridge from Estes Park to the Gift Shop/Visitors Center. Left at 6am to avoid the traffic. Some construction right at the summit where they are paving so it was single lane and a delay while waiting for the pilot car, but not too long. Great descent. 50 mi out and back. Nice to do a 20 mi climb, even without oxygen!
2) Estes Park to Lyons via 36 to Allenspark via CO 7 and back via Mary's Lake. 60 mi. Lyons to Allenspark is a long climb, but quite gentle.
3) Estes Part to Drake via 34 to Glen Haven via CO 43 and back. Nice climb from Glen Haven (up to 14% grades) and a great descent back to Estes. 37 mi. 
4) Out and back to Lily Lake via Mary's Lake Rd and CO 7. Nice climb to Lily Lake. Less than 20 mi., doable before breakfast.

The roads in CO are much better than NH/VT. Don't you guys get frost heaves?


----------

